# Slow forum........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It's up to it's old ways......again.

Slower than an over-weight slug, making his way in deep mud, fighting a 30 mph headwind.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I may be slow, but I am determined.
I will post a range report and a challenge for you men to better my results this weekend.
Might be fun.
Fifteen yards, pick your caliber. Tightest ten shot group offhand takes the title. Pictures with measuring tape required. Close and wide shots of the target also.
If you want to play, post up. 
I think sundown Sunday is a reasonable deadline.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with our forum.
It's just that everybody's sequestered at home, and they're all using the internet at the same time.

...Mostly streaming movies.
.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> It's up to it's old ways......again.
> 
> Slower than an over-weight slug, making his way in deep mud, fighting a 30 mph headwind.


It's waiting for you to do one of your Spectacular (and usually embarrassing) stunts.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> It's waiting for you to do one of your Spectacular (and usually embarrassing) stunts.


As many times as I do, I still don't see why it has to wait.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Are we talking, slow, as in loading speeds for pages or content contributions?

I have Little to contribute in the way of new content, with ranges and public lands shut down. Wouldn’t even be able to take up Goldwings challenge. 

Most Shooting I can do will be with my camera. Gun porn posts anyone?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> As many times as I do, I still don't see why it has to wait.


Im trying to think of something shocking to post


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Im trying to think of something shocking to post


It's better if it just comes naturally.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Are we talking, slow, as in loading speeds for pages or content contributions?
> 
> I have Little to contribute in the way of new content, with ranges and public lands shut down. Wouldn't even be able to take up Goldwings challenge.
> 
> Most Shooting I can do will be with my camera. Gun porn posts anyone?


Yes, slow as in loading text, slow to page back & forth, slow to even log onto the site. And, I keep getting some kind of an orange streak that runs from left to right at the top of my screen.

No idea what-so-ever what that's all about.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> It's better if it just comes naturally.


Why is "naturally" better, whattya have a chart of shocking statistics
Lol.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Why is "naturally" better, whattya have a chart of shocking statistics
> Lol.


Yes, some years ago, there was a top-secret government study conducted that was to determine if a natural ability to generate shocking issues, circumstances, or situations, was better than having to come up with them by happenstance.

The natural ability to generate them was far more effective than making them up by chance.

BTW.....I was #689 of 1000 individuals in that study.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Yes, some years ago, there was a top-secret government study conducted that was to determine if a natural ability to generate shocking issues, circumstances, or situations was better than having to come up with them by happenstance.
> 
> The natural ability to generate them was far more effective than making them up by chance.
> 
> BTW.....I was #689 of 1000 individuals in that study.


Ok, lmao


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> It's better if it just comes naturally.


As a trump hater, have you come to peace yet with your candidate JOE BIDEN ?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Just remember, you can write in the candidate of your choice, even if they're not on the ballot.
Be sure to spell their name rite. Right


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

paratrooper said:


> Yes, some years ago, there was a top-secret government study conducted that was to determine if a natural ability to generate shocking issues, circumstances, or situations, was better than having to come up with them by happenstance.
> 
> The natural ability to generate them was far more effective than making them up by chance.
> 
> BTW.....I was #689 of 1000 individuals in that study.


So,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,the .gov did experiments on you?
Well now, that would explain a lot.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> As a trump hater, have you come to peace yet with your candidate JOE BIDEN ?


I'm not a Trump hater, but I do think he's a dotard. He obviously thinks he's better than most anyone else. He does claim to be a stable genius you know. And, if he had served in the military, he would have been the best general ever.

He's had it handed to him on a sliver platter since birth. He knows nothing else, when it comes to identifying with the average Joe.

And, he would have liked to date his daughter, if she hadn't been his daughter.

All in all, he has some real mental-health issues that he needs to admit to and deal with. He thinks the world should revolve around him.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Yes, slow as in loading text, slow to page back & forth, slow to even log onto the site. And, *I keep getting some kind of an orange streak that runs from left to right at the top of my screen.*
> 
> No idea what-so-ever what that's all about.  [emphasis added]


That's me: The Orange Streak.
I habitually run around, streaking random forum sites on the web.

No, really: It's the forum's way of telling you, "I'm working on it."
If the web is running slowly, you will see the orange streak, and its associated bars at the right upper corner, until your post is completely uploaded.

Just remain patient, and wash your hands.
.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I'm not a Trump hater, but I do think he's a dotard. He obviously thinks he's better than most anyone else. He does claim to be a stable genius you know. And, if he had served in the military, he would have been the best general ever.
> 
> He's had it handed to him on a sliver platter since birth. He knows nothing else, when it comes to identifying with the average Joe.
> 
> ...


Hahaha,
That description may qualify you as a "Trump Hater"
You left out the Joe Biden description. Lol.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Hahaha,
> That description may qualify you as a "Trump Hater"
> You left out the Joe Biden description. Lol.


Got no use for Biden either.

Hell, it's gotten so bad, that I'm thinking about throwing my hat into the ring and giving it a shot.

Free m/c's for all.

Could I count on you all for your support?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay, so how's about a free m/c and a free handgun?

That would be my campaign promise and the political platform from which I would run on.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Okay, so how's about a free m/c and a free handgun?
> 
> That would be my campaign promise and the political platform that I would run on.


I'll even put up a lawn sign for you


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Okay, so how's about a free m/c and a free handgun?
> 
> That would be my campaign promise and the political platform that I would run on.


Finally ate some food, wife was starving me to death. Lol.

I get like a beast (ass) when I'm hungry, lol.

Now I have to go back n delete some of my jerky posts.

I need to use one of my get out of jail free cards today.
Lol.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When I tend to get hungry, I too, can get somewhat edgy.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

A lot of us can get Hangry. 
Have fun.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't know if I qualify as a "Trump Hater" as I don't hate anyone. Trump has some sever character flaw's in my book. His ego is off the charts, he really does think he's better and smarter than anyone else. His monologues are one self praise after the other. He lies. He is an adulterer. He is a draft dodger. Donald Trump comes first before anyone.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

^^^^^^^ What he said!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Wouldn't work It would have to be 2 new handguns for every person of legal age. and legal to own


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Tangof said:


> I don't know if I qualify as a "Trump Hater" as I don't hate anyone. Trump has some sever character flaw's in my book. His ego is off the charts, he really does think he's better and smarter than anyone else. His monologues are one self praise after the other. He lies. He is an adulterer. He is a draft dodger. Donald Trump comes first before anyone.


Are you a fan of Bill's?


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

LostinTexas said:


> Are you a fan of Bill's?


I'm not really a "fan" of any politician. I don't know what "Bill" your referring to. The war turned me into a real suspicious voter. I'm not enthused with either part.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Tangof said:


> I'm not really a "fan" of any politician. I don't know what "Bill" your referring to. The war turned me into a real suspicious voter. I'm not enthused with either part.


You sure we ain't brothers from different mothers?

Politics and politicians suck! I've gotten along just fine all these years without dealing with either.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> You sure we ain't brothers from different mothers?
> 
> Politics and politicians suck! I've gotten along just fine all these years without dealing with either.


Well, from your Avatar I would say your ex-Military and have probably seen how politicians in both parties use and abuse the Armed Services for their own gain. They are brave enough to fight to the last drop of somebody else's blood.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Tangof said:


> Well, from your Avatar I would say your ex-Military and have probably seen how politicians in both parties use and abuse the Armed Services for their own gain. They are brave enough to fight to the last drop of somebody else's blood.


You would be right.........on both accounts.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I have seen the forum run slow at times. I watch the bottom of the page to see what is going on and it appears to be pages, resources this forum uses as the problem. The page is waiting for responses that cause this page to seem slow. Sometimes it is a very slow for a DNS request. This happens when the best route to a host is not reachable so the search has to timeout before another route is used. Lately the forum has been normal for me. Remember, your connection to any page is not from you to them, there are many "hops" between your computer and the host page. There is a utility called "traceroute" that can show you how many hops it takes and the time for each hop. Open up a terminal window and type traceroute.
Here is the trace from my desktop to the forum:
1 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 0.955 ms 0.935 ms 4.544 ms
2 142.254.213.161 (142.254.213.161) 24.363 ms 23.247 ms 24.239 ms
3 agg60.drfdnyad01h.northeast.rr.com (24.58.240.185) 38.981 ms 40.205 ms 40.174 ms
4 agg93.esyrnydr02r.northeast.rr.com (24.58.52.194) 26.268 ms 27.325 ms 27.306 ms
5 agg27.albynyyf01r.northeast.rr.com (24.58.32.80) 31.650 ms 37.574 ms 41.416 ms
6 bu-ether16.nycmny837aw-bcr00.tbone.rr.com (66.109.6.74) 45.229 ms 24.784 ms 32.972 ms
7 66.109.7.97 (66.109.7.97) 25.185 ms 72.14.212.114 (72.14.212.114) 34.001 ms 34.558 ms
8 * * *
9 178.197.227.35.bc.googleusercontent.com (35.227.197.178) 33.964 ms 33.955 ms 34.522 ms

35.227.197.178 is the IP of the forum.
So just from my computer to the forum it takes 9 hops. Now multiply that for each individual request and every other source the forum uses. Hope this helps.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

yellowtr said:


> I have seen the forum run slow at times. I watch the bottom of the page to see what is going on and it appears to be pages, resources this forum uses as the problem. The page is waiting for responses that cause this page to seem slow. Sometimes it is a very slow for a DNS request. This happens when the best route to a host is not reachable so the search has to timeout before another route is used. Lately the forum has been normal for me. Remember, your connection to any page is not from you to them, there are many "hops" between your computer and the host page. There is a utility called "traceroute" that can show you how many hops it takes and the time for each hop. Open up a terminal window and type traceroute.
> Here is the trace from my desktop to the forum:
> 1 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 0.955 ms 0.935 ms 4.544 ms
> 2 142.254.213.161 (142.254.213.161) 24.363 ms 23.247 ms 24.239 ms
> ...


Damn.....you sure know a lot more about computers than I do.


----------

